# Bellew v Miranda, Vitali v Charr, Ward v Dawson RBR....



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew points, Vitali KO, Ward by snoozefest decision. :good


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Not the best nights boxing despite the choice.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Super Saturday has started :happy

Glazkhov up 1st, I thought this fight was cancelled because Airich tested positive for testosterone


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Its about time there was some decent boxing on. I've had to hold conversations with the Mrs the last few saturday nights.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Before this fight started Buncey said it was MEANT to go 10 rounds.. So ive been waiting for a stoppage since the first punch...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol at the unfitting music.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Skysports show kicking off now.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgot Jim Watt calls Bellew "buloo" :rofl


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

"Eeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaagggggggggggggggllllllllllllllleeeeeeee, IIIIIIIII fffllllllllyyyyyyyyyyy like an Eeeaaaaglleee" 
:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Evening lads, WAR Ochieng!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Toms looks huge compared to Ochieng!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

1-0 Toms i think ,tight roundcould turn in to a good fight


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 toms

Got a feeling purdy might get stopped tonight


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

19-19


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19 Ochieng should stop this kid, he has no head movement.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I like the way Ochieng is patient. Glen spouting bollocks in the first round. He waits to see what his opponent has.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Ochieng the first fight yeah?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Is Ochieng the first fight yeah?


Not sure tbh.. the broadcast started 90 mins ago apparently?!

Broadcast started at 830, so yea. first fight. My sky is fucked and for some reason said it started 90 mins ago


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

38-38


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

38-38


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

nice shot


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Box nation is worth a watch fella's, Mccline is bringing it.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers 12!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

How harsh on Ochieng were Smith and McCrory? Jeez, he spent the whole of that last round battering Toms to the body but apparently he wasn't doing near enough.

His uppercuts to do body are pretty lovely.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Not heard of this guy Purdy is fighting.. he any good?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh well, back over to Sky!!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

abdalsualmov phantom shot?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Not heard of this guy Purdy is fighting.. he any good?


Based on YouTube, I'd say no. More your protected Argentinian than Maidana/Matthyse, but he might be deceptive. We'll see.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> abdalsualmov phantom shot?


Lol, I couldnt see anything either. Not sure if its the vodka though,


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Either that was a power jab to make larry holmes proud or mccline should've never being sanctioned to box or it was a fix. Strange Finish.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Purdy should knock this guy out with a bit of luck


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Wait what? What happened? I'm watching the tennis.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What the hells wrong with Spencer tonight?

Edison Medina and this guy had 10 KO's in 13 fights apparently.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> Wait what? What happened? I'm watching the tennis.


Abdul sparked Mccline with a weak looking jab in the 2nd after being on the deck himself in the 1st.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Weird kickboxing stance from this chick and looks very amateur. Wonder why she hasn't tried MMA instead. Seems to be more money in it.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> What the hells wrong with Spencer tonight?
> 
> Edison Medina and this guy had 10 KO's in 13 fights apparently.


He sometimes does that Amir Khan thing where he'd rather say anything rather than pause, think and stop talking.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I aint got the sound on Boxnation but it looks like theres a bloke beating up some chick.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Them two lasses couldn't crack an egg. Shocking punches, shocking styles. One of them doesn't even know how to close her mouth with a gumshield in.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

TheMcRory busting out the geordie.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

This has FOTY written all over it.. lol


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight looks set to be cracking.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Actually watching the other replay it looks like a short downwards right hand that caught him on the chin. Mccline was holding his leg after as well. still don't think it was a big enough punch to warrant the K.O.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Cracking 1st round. not a K.D though


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 Purdy


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Great start!! Purdy's a tough kid. Argie looks heavy handed.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Quality first round, never a knockdown though. Purdy starts the second well too.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Cracking first round!! :happy


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell this lad is gonna knock himself out if Purdy doesn't do it first.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Just me or is that ring really small?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, he's fucked now. Getting tired. That's what you get when you kamikaze.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He did that to himself.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gutsy from the Argentinian, but just wasn't good enough tbh. Purdy finished it well and credit to the ref for not stepping in early. Good fight.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Great win for Purdy. That will do good things for him.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight, ref got it exactly right IMHO.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Great Fight. Cracking right hand for the 1st knockdown. Argy was brave as well, good effort lad.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Game Argie but well finished by Purdy, Ref was spot on.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Where is the RBR break downs?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I really enjoyed that, but does it tell us much about Purdy's chances above this fringe Euro level? Still, great for Lee and a really good performance.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Shut up Eddie.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Where is the RBR break downs?


Apologies.. mate.. I started with good intentions, but im a little worse for wear.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Carassco had good powers of recuperation and was more than game, that aside Purdy didn't really have much trouble with him. His patience really worked in his favour here, dude was wearing himself down the further the fight went, almost did half of Purdy's job for him.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


>


hahaha


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Shut up Eddie.


Sacrilege!!!:yep


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Purdy was quality, congratulations to him

good luck to Bellew also


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Shut up Eddie.


You`re not dftaylor:hey


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Charr, Miranda double..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, Eddie is a British boxing legend and quite possibly the messiah. But that hyping up of Purdy was gay.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Don't get me wrong, Eddie is a British boxing legend and quite possibly the messiah. But that hyping up of Purdy was gay.


:rofl:good


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vitali walking to the ring now!


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Hoping Bomber can stay focussed and pick Miranda apart here ...


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Carrasco was shit as I suspected from YouTube, but it doesn't overly matter, an exciting performance like that is going to make Purdy attractive. Especially with Eddie behind him who is willing and able to make good matches. Could see some surprising developments.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Don't get me wrong, Eddie is a British boxing legend and quite possibly the messiah. But that hyping up of Purdy was gay.


"Possibly"???:nono


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Charasmatic?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Should be eventful this


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Eddie and I have swapped some tweets now and, while I'm unconvinced about his monopoly over Sky, he's putting on really interesting fights so I've not much to complain about. I distrust hype (and still think Prizefighter is a titanic POS), but I expect in a year's time I'll know whether my suspicions were founded.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll have a go at this RBR thing. :think


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on Tony!!!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Come on Bellew, do this fucker, preferably by tko in the 10th


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: @ eddie's needy little fist bump


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The two men started, and Charr circles. Manuel fires a jab and they clinch. Vitali stalks him, tossing a left hook at Charr's head. Manuel is on the move now, high guard up on the ropes. He fires off a two punch combo. Vitali jabbing, and he lands a good right downstairs. 
Vitali is stalking him now, trying to cut the ring off. Lands another right to the stomach in the corner, and traps Charr against the ropes. Vitali teeing off on Charr, as the smaller heavyweight offers nothing in return. Vitali measures him up and fires off more punches. 
Charr is a sitting duck here, and Vitali is playing with him. Vitali pummeling him on the ropes. Klitschko lands a right through the guard, and Charr attempts a combination but misses. Vitali lands an uppercut and a right hook, but Charr is coming forward. Charr misses most his punches and Vitali landed a good right.

10-9 Vitali. Doesn't seem to be taking it seriously.

It's probably shit. :lol:


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Vitali looks sharp, sharper than he has in a while anyway. Charr looks like someone took a photo of Vitali, and shrunk down to 75%. Charr covered up and defended well, but Vitali outworked him there. Charr showed intent though, trying to fire back.


Vitali:Charr
10:9


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Bellew, boxing smart. Exactly what he should be doing.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Why on earth would anyone be watching Vitali - Charr?

EDIT: Except @Bryn who can't get Sky sports due to his credit rating.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice start for Bellew, but very cagey.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Eddie and I have swapped some tweets now and, while I'm unconvinced about his monopoly over Sky, he's putting on really interesting fights so I've not much to complain about. I distrust hype (and still think Prizefighter is a titanic POS), but I expect in a year's time I'll know whether my suspicions were founded.


Thats my take, maybe not a year but 18 months - 2 years.

Nice name drop with the tweets BTW!!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

1-0 Tony. Landed a few jabs. not much else though.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bellew>


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

They begin for the second and Vitali immediately fires off a right. He bangs the body again with arm punches, but Charr is oing nothing. Vitali pokes Manuel with jabs and slams in rights, snapping his head back. Charr waves him on, and Vitali obliges by beating him up in the middle of the ring. Charr tries for a leaping left hook, but misses and finds himself off balance. 
Vitali tossing light jabs at Charr's head, and lands a good right straight own the middle. Charr is still coming forward though, and misses another left hook. 
Vitali barely trying and still is beating him easily. Hook by Charr. Another to the body, but Vitali retaliates with more punches to the head.
Charr is badly outmatched and is getting outworked by Vitali,. Jab to the body by Charr, but he's tentative now. Vitali hits him with a left hook and continues to fire off more punches. Charr lands a right on Vitali, and falls over. Referee rules it a KD. 

10-8 Vitali. Charr landed about one good punch the whole round.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bellew taking some big shots here, looks okay though.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Vitali just throwing arm punches, Charr takes them well, fires back on occasion. Defends well. Charr down! Looks a weird push/cuff on the back of the head. Looked weird live anyway - not sure that was legit.

20:17


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good second round. Probably not what Tony wanted, but he played it smart after getting tagged. Miranda using a lot of energy with wild, inaccurate swings. Tony keeping safe on the ropes and lands some good shots in between.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

1-1 Miranda buzzed tony then flurried a bit on the ropes. Bellew came back with a few good right hands in the 2nd half of the round but edisons round


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The third begins and Vitali circles, landing punches. He slaps with three left hooks, knowing Charr has nothing. Vitali sticks his head out, baiting Charr. Manuel with a left hook, but it does nothing. 
Vitali with a 1-2 and a right as Manuel leaps again. Charr jabs.
Vitali moves back, firing off a multitude of jabs and rights, all landing. Charre's head movement is virtually non-existent. Charr lands a hook.
Vitali beating him up on the backfoot, landing right after right after right. Charr corners him but can't do anything. Vitali still constantly throwing and landing, and slams in a good right hand. Charr tries a left hook to the body. Clinch.
They face each other and Vitali lands to the body, baiting Charr. To his credit, Manuel hasn't made a back step all night, but he is getting continiously punched in the head.

10-9 Vitali.

30-26.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Vitali is getting round after round behind his jab, regardless of whether Charr blocks/ducks or it lands. Charr is showing real intent, and is landing on occasion, and sometimes with moderately decent shots.

30:26


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

2-1 tony


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good controlled third for Tony. He took a couple, but landed much better in return and Miranda has already reverted to type. 3-0 Tony. Very mature performance.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bellew was throwing his jab a bit lazily when Miranda caught him with that overhand right, seems to have learned from that pretty quickly though. A lot of Miranda's work is eye-catching but they're being caught on the gloves for the most part.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Klitschko begins the fourth round with a right hook to the kidney, followed by more jabs. Charr is plodding forward with a high-guard and is being poked with jabs. Vitali throws a right downwards, and Charr loses balance. 
Vitali with a right hook around the guard, followed by a series of jabs that smash into Charr's guard. Manuel's face is bloddy now, and their is crimson tears streaming on his arm. Charr runs at Vitali, hitting him with right hands as Vitali moves backward. 
The elder Klitschko is boxing successfully off the back foot. The referee calls a halt and brings Charr to the ringside doctor. Nasty gash. It was a left hook by Vitali that opened the cut. Charr kicking ropes and getting disgruntled, pushing his corner away and slapping his chest, beckoning Vitali. The fight is over? Charr had a bit of a tantrum. Stoppage victory for Vitali, and Charr is RAGING. 

I thought Vitali looked bad. He should probably retire at this point.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Why on earth would anyone be watching Vitali - Charr?
> 
> EDIT: Except @Bryn who can't get Sky sports due to his credit rating.


For the potential after fight brawl.. and I can't stand Bellew..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sky crew being unusually critical of what, to my eyes, has been a solid performance for Tony. 4-0.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

3-1 tony. Miranda tries a few wild rushes and lands a right or two but bellew's jab and a nice combo at the end of the round take it.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

charr gets a cut, it's waved off - my stream died so missed how it happened. Charr is FURIOUS! basically challenged vitali to fight on anyway.

Shame for him, he was losing, but was showing decent intent and seemed to be trying to force vitali to punch himself out - it was a clear game plan, and he was making an attempt to counter himself/fire back on occasion.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Depends. This is a good start if Tony kicks on, if he's diffusing Miranda. Not he does it for 12.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Miranda>>>Cleverly???


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

4-1 tony. Bit naughty with the head from miranda


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jeez... what are the Sky crew watching? Or am I seeing something totally different. I've got Tony pitching a shut-out.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't think Miranda's taken a round, couple of close ones but that's it. But it hasn't been a great performance so far imo.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got Miranda winning one..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-2 Beluuu


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think Bellew has been exciting, but he's looking confident and assured in his boxing. He needs to start pressing more, but he's doing fine.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

McCrory has it level lol. Smith has 2 rounds to Miranda, fair scorecard but probably a bit close.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Erm, not too sure what Bellew was doing there. Bit silly.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Em... what happened there?

6-1 Bellew


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Jeez... what are the Sky crew watching? Or am I seeing something totally different. I've got Tony pitching a shut-out.


Yeah, I think they've been oddly harsh on both Ochieng and Bellew tonight. Bellew's been understandably cautious for a decent amount of this fight, but as far as I can see it hasn't been costing him many rounds. He's landing 2 or 3 jabs and being criticised, but if he lands a left hook on Miranda's guard he's doing ''much better'' apparently.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

What a bell end.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

My tko 10 looking good though, on a positive note.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

7-1 Bellew, clearly winning, but what the hell is Bellew doing? He starts doing good work and takes three steps back.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, why the hell isn't he jumping on Miranda when he gets to him like that. Really don't understand what his thinking is.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally stepped it up a little, it was a peach that got him going. Fucking Miranda you fucking prick, why not wait a minute you fucking Bell?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Excellent finish. Fuck Sky and its terrible commentary team, that was a solid performance and Bellew turned it up when he needed to.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Strange........

Good from Bellew though, better than Sky seemed to believe anyways.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, Miranda quits. Thought he had that in him but we've not seen it before...!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Okay, why the hell isn't he jumping on Miranda when he gets to him like that. Really don't understand what his thinking is.


I think he has a pretty suspect chin. He was caught early on and then seemed very cautious.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

bit dissapointing. Great finish but tony just seemed content to do the minimum up until then.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Glen's got half a point, a little more from Bellew and he'd have put the guy away by round 6. It was very careful stuff, but decent overall.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I thought Bellew was great. Stuck to his gameplan. Really disciplined. Kept the tempo down early so he didn't gas, boxed well, used that jab and started absolutely dominating. Really good performance in my eyes. 

People think he was too cautious, maybe, I just saw it as him being disciplined. He wore Miranda down with that plan. Can't hate on that.

It's pretty much exactly what I was hoping he'd do (though I was hoping for a bit more aggression when he'd got Miranda in trouble I'm glad he didn't go out there swinging wildly)


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky were way to harsh on Bellew,casuals on twitter are saying it is a boring fight like sheep they are


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

The truth is somewhere between the two, I think. He wanted to diffuse Miranda and be careful of his right hand power early, but at the same time Miranda was done after the 5th or 6th really. The fight meandered for a while when it needed not.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought Bellew boxed really well, he controlled the pace, the distance, he controlled Miranda, maybe he could have stepped on the gas earlier but why take the risk, from the 3rd round he was always going to stop him at some point, let him tire himself and pick your moment, which he did..

Very good performance.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Decent but was expecting more and can't help but feel dissapointed


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Tony really should have put Miranda away there in rd 7. Miranda fooled him completely there, he was hurt to the body.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

After Khan, why are people hating on Bellew for not jumping in and trading with Miranda? It was a mature, disciplined performance, he won and got the stoppage and it wasn't a particularly hard nights work. That's all that was needed.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

People ran away with the Danny McIntosh win. Yes Bellew beat him, and with ease but lets face it, McIntosh was losing his european title fight and looked pretty rancid before pulling out a stoppage punch. Then Bellew steps up from McIntosh to someone whos fought for the world title on a few occasions.. It was never gonna be complete domination.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I don't get you peeps. He broke Miranda down, was very disciplined and had an excellent game plan. It was a great no risk performance. 

If Mayweather had done that sort of thing people would be bumming over his performance (obviously not comparing the skill levels or anything here).


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I thought he did very well. Far as I can see he just executed the game plan they had almost to perfection. He was cautious in the early stages as he waited for Miranda's pressure to subside, as it inevitably does. Even with that, Miranda was hardly stacking up the rounds or anything. He won what, 2 rounds at most? Bellew was patient and then proceeded to pick Miranda off in conjunction with how much he slowed. 

It all went swimmingly in my opinion.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Thought Tony showed some decent defence though. His jab is always a force, and that bodes well at the top level. You don't wanna be going up to the top level as a beanpole with suspect defence and mediocre jab.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I don't get you peeps. He broke Miranda down, was very disciplined and had an excellent game plan. It was a great no risk performance.
> 
> If Mayweather had done that sort of thing people would be bumming over his performance (obviously not comparing the skill levels or anything here).


:good

In that sort of fight its better to be a round to cautious with a puncher than a round too eager.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I thought Tony fought like a shit, scouser version of Pernell Whitaker.

Didn't think he did that bad though, just respected Miranda's power too much.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I thought Tony fought like a shit, scouser version of Pernell Whitaker.
> 
> Didn't think he did that bad though, just respected Miranda's power too much.


I think he felt Mirandas power...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I thought Tony fought like a shit, scouser version of Pernell Whitaker.
> 
> Didn't think he did that bad though, just respected Miranda's power too much.


Nice to see you're decisive. :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Tried to avoid the forum to avoid results but my mate text me it anyway so theres the main event spoiled:sad2

Half way through the Ochieng fight, been decent so far - anything worth skipping on the undercard


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Apparently Adamek-Walker was a quality fight, anyone watch it


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't see the great criticism. Tony needs to zip his mouth about being an exciting banger, because that's what seems to be driving the negativity. Yes, it wasn't a war, but generally that's not the best way to beat Miranda. Other than Pavlik pushing him back (because Kelly was a monster then), the guys that beat him have usually done so by outboxing him.

Ward's performance against Miranda was even more tedious than Tony's, yet people say it showed them Andre's potential. Double standards. Bute did fuck all until he splattered Miranda over the canvas. Great performance, apparently.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

I was watching thinking the commentary team were quite harsh on Bellew, having said before the fight what a danger Miranda was. Surely, if the man's dangerous, a sensible fighter uses caution? To my eyes, that's exactly what Bellew did. Sure, caution doesn't make for the most exiting spectacle, but Bellew had a job to do, and he did it well.
I'm glad to see on here that I'm not alone in thinking this. Commentary can really affect your viewing of fights if you let it, and it applies to other sports too. Sometimes it's best to just press mute.
Fair's fair though; Spencer Oliver seemed to be trying to retract his criticism with a little hindsight.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I don't see the great criticism. Tony needs to zip his mouth about being an exciting banger, because that's what seems to be driving the negativity. Yes, it wasn't a war, but generally that's not the best way to beat Miranda. Other than Pavlik pushing him back (because Kelly was a monster then), the guys that beat him have usually done so by outboxing him.
> 
> Ward's performance against Miranda was even more tedious than Tony's, yet people say it showed them Andre's potential. Double standards. Bute did fuck all until he splattered Miranda over the canvas. Great performance, apparently.


I think with Bellew he has the potential of an exciting banger and he knows it, like you say it always don't work in his favour at the moment but I do think that will come with experience?

This was a very good fight for him and more importantly it was at the right stage, I'd like to think he takes a lot of confidence from it and will build on it, he's intelligent enough.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep, he did some silly things, but he got bollocked and stopped them. It was a good fight, even if it was slow to start.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

What times Olu-Mathysse kicking off?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

wasn't a bad performance imo, a bit cautious maybes but he hasn't really boxed at this level before so better to be cautious than to be gun ho


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

chatty said:


> wasn't a bad performance imo, a bit cautious maybes but he hasn't really boxed at this level before so better to be cautious than to be gun ho


That's exactly it, isn't it? If he's piled in aggressively and gotten sparked by Miranda, everyone would say what a tactical error he made. Fucking hell, we should enjoy the fact that one of our fringe contenders isn't a complete dough-ball and is trying to apply some thought to his work.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That's exactly it, isn't it? If he's piled in aggressively and gotten sparked by Miranda, everyone would say what a tactical error he made. Fucking hell, we should enjoy the fact that one of our fringe contenders isn't a complete dough-ball and is trying to apply some thought to his work.


If he keeps improving no one will mind, its a nice win on his way up, he has still only had 19 fights so he needs to learn on the job as he works up the rankings. A very decent win imo, hopefully he keeps building on this.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

op

It's on bitches. Who's decided to stay up until the early hours watching what is guaranteed to be 12 rounds of shit?

2 hours and counting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Malik Scott!!! The future of the Heavyweight division up now. 34-0 bitches, no blueprint 

SO GANGSTA!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Who the fuck are either of these guys? Never heard of either, and their records aren't bad, and they're in the Heavyweight division with no big names. Never heard them mentioned once.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Crowd booing already lol. This is going to be awful, shall have to find a stream for Ajose's fight quickly.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy fuck, what an impatient crowd. It's the first fucking round! You didn't go to the right event if you wanted excitement anyway.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

That is the worst back tattoo I've ever seen.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks like it's done in pen lol


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hmm, seems like Mathysse-Olusegun is on it about 15 minutes, hopefully it doesn't clash with DeMarco-Molina or I'll be doing my patented ''try to watch both at the same time, end up not really watching either'' routine.

Malik Scott is looking surprisingly sharp in here.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Tupou looks just like a bigger Librado Andrade.

Well this fight is shit but Tupou is pretty awful.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

...Did he really think that was gonna work?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Matthysse walking to ring now guys. Can anyone help me out with you know what?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mathysse-Olusegun entrances NOW. If we're lucky it won't clash with DeMarco-Molina.

:broner


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ha - great ring walk music for Ajose!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh crap am I likely to have to miss the end of this to catch the start of Ward-Dawson???


Sucks if so

Also Russell Mora is a cunt


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

ding ding


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WAR MATTHYSSE


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Solid start from the Argie, close round though


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mora you fuck don't you ever tell someone to keep the punches up you shit


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mathysse you beast!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Matthysse is such an exciting muthafunker.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Big Matthysse round, Ajose doesn't look like he can take it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Matthysse battered him there, was close in the first minute them Lucas just trapped him on the ropes and went to work. Ajose can't let himself get trapped that easy.

2 round to zip for LMM


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Olusegun seemed to think he could fight in the pocket and be too cute for Matthysse. I'm sure that round has done a lot to dissuade him from attempting that anymore.:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

"He's not on his bicycle, he's on his skateboard"

:lol: What?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'd hate to have to fight Matthysse.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Olu just doesnt have the power to dissuade Mathysse from walking him down and bombing him with power shots. Look for Mathysse to break him down sooner or later.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Olusegun taking a bit of a hiding now, took some big punches in that round, Matthysse is brilliant to watch.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Shiiiiiiiit some of those left hooks are brutal.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell Ajose! Concrete head.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

In Panama people call Ajose cabeza de piedra.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ajose needs to start using the ring more, hes fucked if he stands int he pocket or against the ropes. Great stuff though, hes one game guy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Olusegun just can't get Matthysse's respect, good chin though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

MOLINA STOPPED IN LESS THAN A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

When will fighters learn to take a knee?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> MOLINA STOPPED IN LESS THAN A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!


War De Marco :ibutt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That left hook was a fucking murderous punch, Ajose is a tough mother.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

LMM is a horrible spiteful bastard.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Molina got caught about 20 seconds in courtesy of the first meaningful punch thrown, and DeMarco proceed to flurry him endlessly on the ropes until the ref stepped in. Madness.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

One of those punches knocked off Ajose's hair.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ajose has balls though. His stock will definitely go up after this no matter what happens next.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I swear Ajose is not human.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Indeed Lun' 

He's taken the kitchen sink from one of the P4P hardest punchers out there.

Credit too him for still throwing lots of punches.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck sake, Chad Dawson coming out now.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Fuck sake, Chad Dawson coming out now.


:twisted AAAaaaaargh

Might turn over.

But this is entertaining.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ajose just can't do anything with this dude.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Really don't want to turn Olusegun - Matthysse off but can't miss Ward - Dawson

Fuck it's a Sky Sports 1 ting


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Steve Smoger a G. He's already won the EVT.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ward + Smoger = Dawson has 0 chance


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mathysse stops Ajose in the 10th round, huge right hand puts the Nigerian down, and the ref stops it immediately.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Brutal KO right on time though. Damn Ajose had some chin.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shame. Balls of steel though, that man. Just made himself a new fan. Great fight, warriors heart.

Matthyse is a fucking murderer.

Sort of happy the fight is over now at round 1 of Dawson/Ward


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Ward
@Pabby I just think that Ward is outhustling him here.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Shame I missed the end, had Ward taking the opener though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Shame. Balls of steel though, that man. Just made himself a new fan. Great fight, warriors heart.
> 
> Matthyse is a fucking murderer.
> 
> Sort of happy the fight is over now at round 1 of Dawson/Ward


Yeah, huge respect for both of them after that.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Think Dawson had a decent first, still think he'll get mugged.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> 10-9 Ward
> @Pabby I just think that Ward is outhustling him here.


I agree, much hustling on display. He's jabbing to the body and coming inside, making room for his left hook up close and then getting out of there. Just the hustle game like.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Think Dawson had a decent first, still think he'll get mugged.


And hes having a good second :ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ward hustliing with his head.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Dawson's countering the shit out of him in 2nd!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Dawson countered an awful lot in that round

Cut too


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Dawson down



Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeit


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Oooof lovely shot by Ward there. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jim surprised Dawson went missing in that round lol


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ward sorted out his timing there in the third, started landing the jab and hook nicely.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow another one, fucking hell.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Great shot, literally BANG ON THE CHEN. Dawson almost needed something like that as a wake-up call there, was beginning to fall asleep AGAIN for a period.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

If Ward knocks him out all we're gonna hear about is the weight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Beating a 168 Dawson does not make Ward No1 lol, fucking spastic


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ward all over him in that round, Dawson looks to have little left, weird considering his good start.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Of all the possible outcomes I would never have expected this, even though there was always a chance Dawson would be drained.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Dawson must be drained, every shot Ward lands he's being hurt and this by a guy that took Johnson/Pascal's stuff reasonably.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Dawson must be drained, every shot Ward lands he's being hurt and this by a guy that took Johnson/Pascal's stuff reasonably.


Agreed


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dawson looked alright at the weigh in, he must be drained if he's getting knocked down by Ward though. have to admit I didn't think the weight drop would effect him to this degree.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Was always a danger, never considered Dawson a small light heavy to be honest regardless of whether he made it easily. Tall and well proportioned at that weight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This has become as boring as we all expected, but after the exciting first couple of rounds it seems so much worse. My eyes are stinging now, please Ward Knock this guy out.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sod this, i'm going to bed.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Sod this, i'm going to bed.


:lol: Just as Ward stops him


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good finish by Ward.

Even taking the weight into account, very good performance from Ward.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> :lol: Just as Ward stops him


Oh you're fucking joking?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Matthysse is a beast :deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Oh you're fucking joking?


:lol: Yep, hurt him with a left hook, and the follow up barrage put Dawson to his knees, and the fight was stopped.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LP said:


> Matthysse is a beast :deal


And Ward a G.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> And Ward a G.


very very good,

Matthysse is a beast though :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ward is the man tbg. That Dawson looked so weak every time SOG landed is very likely down to the weight, but nonetheless I think that was a damn good performance from Ward.

Got that HUSTLE game.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LP said:


> very very good,
> 
> Matthysse is a beast though :deal


Yep defo, relentless pressure, thudding power, good chin and excitement every time hes out. What is there not to like:deal


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Oh you're fucking joking?


:rofl You've been raped tonight missing both KO's


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Ward is the man tbg. That Dawson looked so weak every time SOG landed is very likely down to the weight, but nonetheless I think that was a damn good performance from Ward.
> 
> Got that HUSTLE game.


I don't think the weight played any part until later. Ward was putting a lot more into his shots than usual, and Chad was walking into punches. I've seen Chad looking perplexed in fights before, but this time he was with a guy who wasn't worried about his speed, so he got little space to plan.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Brief roundup lads?

Anyone?

Just woke up, missed it all.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Brief roundup lads?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Just woke up, missed it all.


Matthysse is a beast


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

LP said:


> Matthysse is a beast


Matthysse v Khan :think


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Brief roundup lads?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Just woke up, missed it all.


Dawson came out strong, using his jab and size to give Ward problems. During the third, Ward blinded Dawson with a tapping right but followed up with a hard left hook and put Chad down. He tried to finish it, but realised Chad was too fresh. In the fourth Ward's first couple of shots put Chad on his arse again, but Ward started picking shots and slowly discouraging Dawson.

Every so often Dawson would put together a few good shots and get Ward backing off, but Ward nearly always answered in kind. In the 8th (I think), Dawson bulled Ward to the ropes and tried to rough him up. Unfortunately, Ward was superior and did some of his best work, nailing the bigger man with hard uppercuts and clubbing left hands to the side of the head. Dawson looked completely demotivated and just flicked out a jab with the occasional wild flurry.

By the tenth, Ward was in full command, landing the jab and left hook, only occasionally bringing his right in. He connected with a strong right (I think) that turned Chad into Bambi, then seeing an opening about 15 seconds later, dropped a five-punch blitz of the ailing LHW and put him on a knee. Chad got up and Steve Smoger stopped the fight, with Dawson looking unwilling to go on.

Quite entertaining actually, and doubly so when I find Chad so obnoxious.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Matthysse v Khan :think


Matthysse will stop khan, and brutally IMO.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LP said:


> Matthysse will stop khan, and brutally IMO.


He blitzed Ajose at the end. The whole fight was brutal, Lucas is just absolutely relentless when he gets going.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LP said:


> Matthysse will stop khan, and brutally IMO.


Mathysse will get his shot at Garcia eventually, should be an cracker of a fight.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He blitzed Ajose at the end. The whole fight was brutal, Lucas is just absolutely relentless when he gets going.


i know, would love to see him and Garcia get it on, or Rios. Credit to Ajose though, solid chin and massive heart and always willing to fire back, made for a great fight


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Mathysse will get his shot at Garcia eventually, should be an cracker of a fight.


above.....


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I know everyone is mentioning the weight issue with Dawson but you have to factor in his track record of his mentality as well I'd say. 2 Good rounds of doing what he planned then a very lazy 3rd where he got caught and dropped then took a hammering. The 4th he was probably looking to regroup and couldn't of started any worse getting dropped again. He looked lost from there on in. Ward wouldn't let him get anything going. I think after that 2nd KD Dawson gave up on himself a bit. Can't take anything away from ward he beat what was infront of him and did it very impressively. 3 Punches I thought he threw brilliantly was the short jab and left hook also the straight right to the body. I think he was even starting to get the better of Dawson with that jumping in jab he was doing before Dawson abandoned that plan. 

Can't remember what round it was but there was a quality bit of infighting in the clinch where he destroyed Dawson just messed him up.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I feel a bit bad for Ward that people are coming out with the "he was weight drained" excuse as pretty much predicted. I don't think it would've mattered, after the second knockdown the fight was done.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

LP said:


> Matthysse will stop khan, and brutally IMO.


Yep. I can't see how Khan could keep him off.

Although LM's two losses came against his two fastest opponents


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan has a worrying tendency to manoevre himself into harm's way.

If he does that against Matthysse he'd be battered.

Might look flash for a round or so before it would be all over.

It's a fight that he just cannot win.


----------

